# FSU new D cord??



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok Pruitt gone !! Uga looks to FSU for another coach don't know why cause we sux and don't play nobody but anyway !!! Who we get ??? Anyone know ??


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 14, 2014)

My question is why didnt FSU match the offer???? They have the $$$


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 14, 2014)

Vic Koenning


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 14, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Vic Koenning


 you might be right !!! May not be a bad hire.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 14, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> you might be right !!! May not be a bad hire.



i liked him at Clemson, i heard that he and Tommy Bowden/Dat Boy fell out because Vic used some spicy language


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Some talk of promoting from within...

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/sal_sunseri_happy_at_fsu_after.html

Just sayin.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 14, 2014)

When Jimbo takes the Cleveland offer youll need a head coach too...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

UGA + Pruitt = just another under achieving UGA season.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 14, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> My question is why didnt FSU match the offer???? They have the $$$



According to T. Nation they did, but for non football related reasons, Athens could be better for him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> When Jimbo takes the Cleveland offer youll need a head coach too...



If Jimbo wants to coach "the pros" he can just stay where he's at.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> According to T. Nation they did, but for non football related reasons, Athens could be better for him.



Could be he's thinking after a season or 2 he can take over for Richt.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 14, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Could be he's thinking after a season or 2 he can take over for Richt.


 that's what I'm hearing !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> According to T. Nation they did, but for non football related reasons, Athens could be better for him.



Close friends with Will Friend. He was advocating for Pruitt for some time,  or so I read. I think he may ave seen some opportunity to kind of be his own success at UGA too....a lot of returners, taking over for an underachieving DC and  ideally located for good recruiting-Atl just down the road. 
I heard Orgerons name come up for F$U.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

UGA gonna' be better, and FSU gonna' land on it's feet. Both schools just looking for a win win situation.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Could be he's thinking after a season or 2 he can take over for Richt.



Nope...UGA is his last NCAA stop on the way to big money in the NFL.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Nope...UGA is his last NCAA stop on the way to big money in the NFL.



If that was the case, he'd stayed where he was.

Oh well, just part of the process.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wouldn't be very popular for the FSU faithful, I don't think, but I believe Charles Kelly has a future as a DC fairly soon.  I hated to lose him at GT.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Nope...UGA is his last NCAA stop on the way to big money in the NFL.



4 million a year isn't "big money"?

That seems to be about the going rate a shingle schools these days.


----------

